# Your escape picture



## guzzo (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey all,

I always have a pic on my work computer that I look at when it all gets too much and i need a break.....I call it my escape photo......This is my favourite....It is of the drive into Hardies Lagoon NT on a dry season morning. Whenever I look at it i can almost feel the wind in my face as I drive to the boat ramp for a days fishing. Anyone else have an "escape pic"View attachment 190369


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 13, 2011)

First is Lake Wakatipu in Queenstown and the second is on the way to lake Boomanjin on Fraser...











Beautiful photo by the way


----------



## slim6y (Mar 13, 2011)

Mine is Millaa Millaa Falls (but I love the Queenstown one, I'll be there in a month or two yayness)

Sorry about the size of this photo - I took it as a panorama shot and it's one that I have sold 8 copies of!!!






My other two (if I had to choose) are:






Or my next:






Millaa Millaa is still my favourite - but the second, the Mulgrave River at Ross and Locke is also amazing... Plus the final - on the way to Bramston Beach a couple of Father's Days ago... Just couldn't help but to take this shot! (was just my daughter and I)


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 13, 2011)

Heading to Cobar NSW for herping. Driving into sandstorm.....


----------



## miley_take (Mar 13, 2011)

I took this shot, it's a small beach through Deepwater National Park, Agnes Waters. Beautiful place!


----------



## guzzo (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow guys, some great places...great pics


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 13, 2011)

amazing stuff.
I would love a nice wallpaper for my 27 inch screen. Any1 know of a webpage that has wallpapers that are high quality.


----------



## Banjo (Mar 13, 2011)

This is my escape picture, I would love to go for another road trip with some friends again. We had no plans just a destination.

View attachment 190519


----------



## guzzo (Mar 13, 2011)

Banjo said:


> This is my escape picture, I would love to go for another road trip with some friends again. We had no plans just a destination.
> 
> View attachment 190519




Hey, I've got a pic there too


----------



## MrThumper (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Grogshla (Mar 13, 2011)

BWAHAHA
Nice one Thumper


----------



## saximus (Mar 13, 2011)

<Insert any pic of the Great Barrier Reef here>


----------



## russellman (Mar 13, 2011)

This is perfect...


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 13, 2011)

I just listen to metal.
It helps more.


----------



## eamonn (Mar 13, 2011)

This one was taken by my brother, in Jamberoo NSW.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Mar 13, 2011)

This was taken by me in Fiji...


----------



## guzzo (Mar 13, 2011)

Jannico said:


> I just listen to metal.
> It helps more.



Music is a great escape!! 

Some great pics here and one that just got me in trouble



equinny said:


> This was taken by my in Fiji...



looks a good spot to go fishing


----------



## Tornacade (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah music, In a dead silent office when you start cranking some metal




is my escape picture, although i didnt take it, its just beautiful


----------



## MrThumper (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## guzzo (Mar 14, 2011)

Tornacade said:


> Yeah music, In a dead silent office when you start cranking some metal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Scuba diving in a place like that would be the coolest thing.


Mr Thumper........I am starting to worry about your escape places


----------



## russellman (Mar 14, 2011)

MrThumper said:


>



Or scuba diving in a place like this would also be amazing


----------



## matt123 (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## guzzo (Mar 14, 2011)

matt123 said:


> View attachment 190568
> View attachment 190569


 
Matt123, great pics where is it?,


Russellman you are encouraging Mrthumper!!!!


----------



## matt123 (Mar 14, 2011)

first one is bluff falls near corryong, victoria and second pic is a paddy falls in nsw


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 14, 2011)

this takes my way from my work !!!! i have a better one but its on my other laptop 

i like the nun one but that would distract me too much more than likely be found licking the screen !!!!


----------



## guzzo (Mar 14, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> View attachment 190626
> 
> 
> this takes my way from my work !!!! i have a better one but its on my other laptop
> ...


 
I can't believe a place exists like that on earth......... that is .....your pic I mean .....not mrthumpers


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 14, 2011)

Guzzo - check this out then 

Moraine Lake - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## richard08 (Mar 14, 2011)

The perfect place to escape.


----------



## JungleG (Mar 14, 2011)

I have two pics which I find relaxing, both were taken on my mobile phone tho, so sorry for the bad quality:



Home on the farm....



A day fishing at the end of Pt Germain Jetty.


----------



## MrThumper (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## guzzo (Mar 14, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> Guzzo - check this out then
> 
> Moraine Lake - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
That place is insane!!



JungleG said:


> I have two pics which I find relaxing, both were taken on my mobile phone tho, so sorry for the bad quality:
> View attachment 190675
> Home on the farm....
> View attachment 190676
> A day fishing at the end of Pt Germain Jetty.




Nothink like home on a farm....some of my favourite spots too

Mrthumper that ones just sad


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

everytime i go through my album i stop at this pic 





i think i need another holiday


----------



## guzzo (Mar 14, 2011)

That pic does make you feel like a road trip alright...where is it farma?


----------



## James..94 (Mar 14, 2011)

Mine...


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

guzzo said:


> That pic does make you feel like a road trip alright...where is it farma?


 
west of mt isa


----------



## guzzo (Mar 14, 2011)

James..94 said:


> Mine...


 

love that first one


----------



## JungleG (Mar 14, 2011)

This a great idea for a thread, i love seeing other peoples pics. You can feel the nostalgia, even looking at pics of places i've never been! Sunsets seem capture a lot. 

Another couple from a few years ago when I lived in the NT (you're probably better off opening them in a new window!)... What I would give to live there again, its amazing. Mind you, this pre-storm rainbow ended up being a massive storm that dumped a years worth of rain in 4 hours, and hail stones the size of golf balls. Destroyed the helicopter, 24 cabins, 3 utes and killed heaps of animals. But it was an amazing thing to experience. Gotta love the NT!


----------



## Choco (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow some awesome shots there people, Here a couple of mine. The 1st is out the back of our old house. The rest are in Fiji. The golf course is the Intercontinental at Natadola Bay, Fiji.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## Defective (Mar 15, 2011)

when i randomly went to the zoo in 2009, i love Lions and this beautiful man was nice and calm laying right in front of me


----------



## slim6y (Mar 15, 2011)

I think I need one escape for every day of the week!

Here's one of my all time favourites... Taken in Cooktown on the wharf... I think sometimes it's better to have been there to escape it... but this to me is self explanatory... 






This one (below) is my old place I used to live in... Was very nice get away... Definitely would live there again given half a chance!






And finally Malua Bay... On a semi-ok day!


----------



## guzzo (Mar 15, 2011)

slim6y said:


> I think I need one escape for every day of the week!
> 
> I agree with you there, I'm hurting and it is only Tuesday!!! some great pics here


----------



## Robo1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, there are some really amazing photos here.


Grogshla said:


> I would love a nice wallpaper for my 27 inch screen. Any1 know of a webpage that has wallpapers that are high quality.


Try InterfaceLIFT: Wallpaper


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 15, 2011)

mine...

Eyre Hwy (Road Trip)






Esperance (Beach)





Bush (Barmah State Forrest)


----------



## guzzo (Mar 15, 2011)

I just feel like packing up and going on a big old road trip....its easy to get caught up in a rut and forget what amazing places are out there.


----------



## saximus (Mar 15, 2011)

guzzo said:


> I just feel like packing up and going on a big old road trip....its easy to get caught up in a rut and forget what amazing places are out there.


 I totally agree


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 15, 2011)

guzzo said:


> I just feel like packing up and going on a big old road trip....its easy to get caught up in a rut and forget what amazing places are out there.



Definitely mate... me and the wife hve deicded to not go overseas for a while now after doing Oz west to east... Now we want to do north to south. I calculated it at one time we did over 2000km without stopping at a single traffic light.... My idea of heaven lol.


----------



## Radar (Mar 15, 2011)

Im a big fan of 'open road' pics, have got a million of them from out west. Love the landscapes from Central Australia, would be pretty happy to buy another troopie and spend my days out there. 

Edit* Just noticed that the first photo actually looks down into the second. The gorge in the center of the first photo is the one Im walking through in the second.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Mar 15, 2011)

great pics guys


----------



## guzzo (Mar 15, 2011)

rednut said:


> Im a big fan of 'open road' pics, have got a million of them from out west. Love the landscapes from Central Australia, would be pretty happy to buy another troopie and spend my days out there.
> 
> Edit* Just noticed that the first photo actually looks down into the second. The gorge in the center of the first photo is the one Im walking through in the second.
> 
> That looks a great place for a movie set like in Lord of the Rings or something. I would love a troopie too.....so much cool stuff to do and visit....sadly never enough time or money though......


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 15, 2011)

I have so many escape pics that remind me of special places that I've been... I love this country!


----------



## guzzo (Mar 15, 2011)

-Matt- said:


> I have so many escape pics that remind me of special places that I've been... I love this country!


 
I wish i could take pics like that.....love that file snake one


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Matt hope you don't mind but I downloaded that pic. Just to have nothing sus!
That file snake is amazing


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh man, these pics just scream roadtrip, the sun coming up over the middle of nowhere gets me excited!!!!!


----------



## cris (Mar 17, 2011)

I need to travel far to find pics like these.


----------



## MrThumper (Mar 17, 2011)

I bet this guy is wishing he had an 'escape' pic


----------

